# Closing up Shop



## rickbuchanan (Oct 15, 2007)

About 8 months ago, my wife and I started a small at-home t-shirt business to make some extra money during the off hours from our regular jobs. 

We started a website and bought the whole setup (FlexiJet, heat press, computer, inks, etc). Shortly after, I got a great job offer in another state. 

Long story short... we have moved and both taken jobs that leave us no extra time to work on the shirts. We are trying to figure out how to go about selling the business. Is there a market out there for used DTG equipment and if so, who do we contact?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

There is a market for used DTGs, those who can not afford to pay the big bucks a new machine costs. I would try locally first, at craigslist. If it is reasonable priced you should be able to sell your equipment separately or as a package, quickly.
Best luck.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know there are many websites that have classified sections. I would also contact your vendor and maybe they can help you find a buyer. I sold a few machines and my original sales person helped me arrange a sale. I realize your set on closing, 8 months is not a lot of time. I wish you good luck. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the classifieds here will do that for you. Ask Rodney.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rick...check out Equipment Zone - The Screen Printing and Digital Printing Equipment Source I think they buy/sell used dtg... and hurry and post another 10 post so you can put up a for sale in the classified here. also might help to put your locaton...such as ohio or texas or....so prospective buyers would have an idea of shipping/travel costs


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick,
I have a friend just south of Houston who lost most of her equipment due to Hurricane Ike. She might be interested in your equipment.
Please send me a PM with your contact information and a list of your equipment and I'll get in touch with her.


----------

